# Electrician



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I need an electrician to come check out why I have no juice to my garage, bathroom and outside receptacles. The circuit breaker looks good, but you know the old adage about the built in-Ohm Meter.

Please PM or call me at 450 293 9871. Thanks. c2


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

and you checked all your GFI's, right?


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Mac1109 said:


> and you checked all your GFI's, right?


Right there with ya, in-house GFI's can be a pain to find but can also be the culprit if one is tripped. If you have a GFCI Circuit Breaker, or AFCI Circuit Breaker and determine that is the cause and needs replaced, you must replace with the same type or it won't fix anything.

I know my garage and outside receptacles are all tied to a GFI inside in my laundry room, so that means they are on the same circuit.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Power Probl;ems*



Mac1109 said:


> and you checked all your GFI's, right?





wackydaddy said:


> Right there with ya, in-house GFI's can be a pain to find but can also be the culprit if one is tripped. If you have a GFCI Circuit Breaker, or AFCI Circuit Breaker and determine that is the cause and needs replaced, you must replace with the same type or it won't fix anything.
> 
> I know my garage and outside receptacles are all tied to a GFI inside in my laundry room, so that means they are on the same circuit.


Thanks to all; the problem was; as you say, a GFI. My friend, Bob came over and helped me find it. I reset it and everything is back to normal.

Not a good idea to have a freezer on a GFI. :no: C2


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I had the same thing happen at my house....I just didn't notice it until 200 lbs of menhaden had thawed out!! Phew wee, that was one stinky problem!


----------

